# Feathers on the Legs



## dekebrent

My pigeon has feathers along her legs. Are these an indication that she is a young pigeon, and will grow out of these feathers?


----------



## Skyeking

Not necessarily. I have seen some feral pigeons with very soft short feathers down to their feet. They were grown up. If they get feathers on the legs it is a type of breed that has them, and they usually don't drop off as they grow up.

What kind of pigeon is she? My Satinettes have them, but they are longer and cover the feet area. When they are young they not only have their feathers coming in all over their body but also their legs and feet.


----------



## dekebrent

I am not familiar with the kinds of pigeons. From my limited research, she appears to be a Rock Dove pigeon (please don't laugh too hard, Treesa, if my response shows my ignorance ) If there's a link on the web or to a thread here that describes the various kinds, I would be most appreciative. Would help me identify the members of my flock in my backyard as well.

I looked up the Satinette, and Pete is not one of those. The feathers on her legs do look like the feathers on the Satinette's legs. She is gray with a green irredescent band around her neck, fairly thick white band across her beak, checkered pattern on her wings.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Dekebrent, 

A satinette is a breed of domestic pigeon, there are many breeds of domestic pigeons...over 200 of them. Many of them also have varrying amounts of feathers on their feet/legs. All domestic pigeons have their roots in the ancestral rock dove or wild pigeon. Just as domestic dogs have their roots in the wild wolf, they are all very different from their wild ancestor in many ways.

Over the decades, feral pigeons have been interbreeding with lost or escaped domestic pigeons of various kinds as well. Normally, rock doves do not have feathered legs or feet but you will see birds now that do because of all the cross breeding and mixing of the gene pool.


----------



## Skyeking

dekebrent said:


> I am not familiar with the kinds of pigeons. From my limited research, she appears to be a Rock Dove pigeon (please don't laugh too hard, Treesa, if my response shows my ignorance ) If there's a link on the web or to a thread here that describes the various kinds, I would be most appreciative. Would help me identify the members of my flock in my backyard as well.
> 
> I looked up the Satinette, and Pete is not one of those. The feathers on her legs do look like the feathers on the Satinette's legs. She is gray with a green irredescent band around her neck, fairly thick white band across her beak, checkered pattern on her wings.


You are not ignorant at all, your right about her being a Rock Dove, but she is possible mixed with another breed, as Brad mentioned. Pete will keep her feathery legs, as that is in her breeding.


Scroll down to picture of Spike page 1 of my pigeon album
Here is a picture of one of my Satinette's, Spike.

http://community.webshots.com/user/duiven007


----------



## dekebrent

Thanks Pigeonpal, appreciate the information. Makes sense that my pigeon might be a cross-breed.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi dekebrent,


I mostly raise orphan ferals, acre for injhured or ill feralks, and care for my feral flock.

Maybe 5 percent of whom have feathered Legs, and some one percent maybe have feathered Toes also. 

This I imagine comes from some acestors who posessed this as a common trait. Maybe some Show Birds long ago who escaped and made their way in the feral world here in Las Vegas...

Presently, I have a young adult whom I am about to release, who I raised from a Baby, and she has feathered legs and Feathered Toes. She has been good friends with some younger Birds so I have procrastinated on her being let go wild...

I was thinking to post some images of her, as an update, so, if you like, keep your eyes peeled for my posting later toight maybe on "Baby Daisy - Update" and you may see this...

If they have feathered legs or legs and toes, it is for ever...they will not outgrow it, it is a genetic trait...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## dekebrent

Thanks Phil. I will look for your pictures. I plan to post one or two of Pete soon also.


----------



## birdboy12

Just like pdpbison said,the birds that have the feathers on their feet had family members that were crossed with some feather footed breed along time ago.But the stronger gene was a rock dove or homer.The reason why their is very little is because the gene is slowly being taken over.


----------

